# Living in BC.....my dream will come true...!



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am 54, an empty nestor, divorced and ready to make a move. I have had a great desire to live in BC during the summer months, and Mexico in the winter for years. I am finally getting to that point, as my home is for sale here in the US. I have an internet business based here in the US, I can run wirelesly from anywhere on the planet. From what I have researched on at the Canadian Immigration website, it seems to me it would be easier just to enter Canada via my U.S. Passport and proceede to getting a Visa once there. But I must admit, I am confused as to what type of Visa I should go for. My main goal is to be able to travel freely between Canada, Mexico, and the U.S. without restrictions. I am currently a US citizen, but am seriously considering Canadian citizenship. Thank you in advance for any suggestions...


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Is there not anyone who can offer some advice....? GEEEEZE


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

excelent3 said:


> Is there not anyone who can offer some advice....? GEEEEZE


The best way to get information on such topic is Welcome Page | Page d'accueil you will get each and every step explained by them.

Thanks.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

excelent3 said:


> I am 54, an empty nestor, divorced and ready to make a move. I have had a great desire to live in BC during the summer months, and Mexico in the winter for years. I am finally getting to that point, as my home is for sale here in the US. I have an internet business based here in the US, I can run wirelesly from anywhere on the planet. From what I have researched on at the Canadian Immigration website, it seems to me it would be easier just to enter Canada via my U.S. Passport and proceede to getting a Visa once there. But I must admit, I am confused as to what type of Visa I should go for. My main goal is to be able to travel freely between Canada, Mexico, and the U.S. without restrictions. I am currently a US citizen, but am seriously considering Canadian citizenship. Thank you in advance for any suggestions...


Hi there, sorry for taking so long to reply I have been trying to find some info.
You can visit and stay in Canada for upto 6 months without a visa. If you were planning to continue basing your business in US and just run it via the internet perhaps that is an option. As long as you leave Canada before the 6 months is up. Which if you are just looking to stay for the summer would work OK because the summers are definitely less than 6 months long!!
If not you will need a visa, you could explore the entrepreneur visa or apply as a skilled worker.
Immigrating to Canada: Entrepreneurs and investors.

To gain Canadian Citizenship you will need to be a permanent resident for 3 years, which would require a visa to begin with.

I guess it depends on whish country you will spend most of your time as to which is the best nationality to choose.

Good luck Louise


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Louise for your time and effort. I have been to the Canadian Immigration website a few times and it seemed to take me in circles. 

My assessment matched your reply almost to the "T" , I was hoping to find someone who could verify for me the proper course which you did. I believe it would serve me better to go into Canada, and then proceed from there regarding a Visa or pursuing some type of residency status. Once there, I believe things would fall into place. Thanks!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Well yes that could be OK, I am not sure how being here will make things easier though. You will still need to investigate the right route. I would hate for you to get here then have any nasty surprises!!
My experience is coming from UK, so slightly different. Is it easier to get Canadian citizenship coming form the US? I'll definitely keep my eyes open for nay other info that might help...


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

excelent3 said:


> I am 54, an empty nestor, divorced and ready to make a move. I have had a great desire to live in BC during the summer months, and Mexico in the winter for years. I am finally getting to that point, as my home is for sale here in the US. I have an internet business based here in the US, I can run wirelesly from anywhere on the planet. From what I have researched on at the Canadian Immigration website, it seems to me it would be easier just to enter Canada via my U.S. Passport and proceede to getting a Visa once there. But I must admit, I am confused as to what type of Visa I should go for. My main goal is to be able to travel freely between Canada, Mexico, and the U.S. without restrictions. I am currently a US citizen, but am seriously considering Canadian citizenship. Thank you in advance for any suggestions...


Hi Excellent3

Being a US citizen entitles you to enter Canada for six months. There are no visa requirements for American visitors.
From experience, I do not recall immigration Canada stopping Americans at the border unless they have suspicions that the person will not comply with immigration regulations.
Also, since your business can be operated wirelessly from anywhere, you will not need a work permit visa.
However, if you are seeking Canadian citizenship, there are different avenues, such as applying as part of the Immigration Canada “Business class” category. Immigrating is not a simple nor short process, but defiantly worthwhile.

Additional information can be provided by contacting us at nwgimmigration com

Good Luck
Osh


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Osh-

You have just confirmed my plan. I feel it would be best just to go to Canada, and go from there as far as moving forward for residency or a citizenship... I really feel the Vancouver area may be for me...maybe somewhere off the beaten path on the edge of it all. Thank you for taking the time, I appreciate your input!


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

excelent3 said:


> Osh-
> 
> You have just confirmed my plan. I feel it would be best just to go to Canada, and go from there as far as moving forward for residency or a citizenship... I really feel the Vancouver area may be for me...maybe somewhere off the beaten path on the edge of it all. Thank you for taking the time, I appreciate your input!


Hi Excellent3

You are more than welcome.

Good luck


----------

